# Esoterika



## David612 (Jul 21, 2018)

Finally have a copy on the way.
Really looking forward to digging in


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 21, 2018)

Copy?

It's all mouth to ear here in TX when learning the work...


----------



## David612 (Jul 21, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> Copy?
> 
> It's all mouth to ear here in TX when learning the work...


Albert Pike’s book Esoterika is the work in TX?


----------



## chrmc (Jul 24, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> Copy?
> 
> It's all mouth to ear here in TX when learning the work...



I think you confuse the esoteric catechism with the book called Esoterika, which was written by Albert Pike. 
We have plenty of written material in Texas just as any other State...


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 24, 2018)

chrmc said:


> I think you confuse the esoteric catechism with the book called Esoterika, which was written by Albert Pike.
> We have plenty of written material in Texas just as any other State...



I take it that like other Pike books, Esoterika is large enough to be used for resistance exercise.  As in physically picking the books up in addition to the mental exercise aspect.  Simply as Yoda, if only he wrote.


----------



## David612 (Jul 25, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> I take it that like other Pike books, Esoterika is large enough to be used for resistance exercise.  As in physically picking the books up in addition to the mental exercise aspect.  Simply as Yoda, if only he wrote.


I’ll be sure to let you know  
While I enjoyed Morals and Dogma I’m hoping to get a bit more from a blue lodge perspective from Esoterika.
I won’t teach it to you mouth to ear however


----------



## chrmc (Jul 26, 2018)

David612 said:


> I’ll be sure to let you know
> While I enjoyed Morals and Dogma I’m hoping to get a bit more from a blue lodge perspective from Esoterika.
> I won’t teach it to you mouth to ear however



You'll get that. Esoterika is pretty good, and much easier to read than M&D.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 27, 2018)

chrmc said:


> I think you confuse the esoteric catechism with the book called Esoterika, which was written by Albert Pike.
> We have plenty of written material in Texas just as any other State...



Plenty? I know of only one text that is approved by the GLoT.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 29, 2018)

Do let us know how you liked the book, I may be interested in a copy.


----------



## David612 (Jul 29, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Do let us know how you liked the book, I may be interested in a copy.


I have to wait a good long while as it makes its way from the Scottish rite mothership.
I will definitely let you know how I go, as it is I’m currently reading a book on the Kabbalah but I’m struggling with it honestly- really failing to hook me in but it did lead me to see a circumpunct with the Yod in the centre which had my mind ticking over a while-


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 29, 2018)

David612 said:


> I’m currently reading a book on the Kabbalah but I’m struggling with it honestly


I read Morals and Dogma and it was pure torture!


----------



## David612 (Jul 29, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> I read Morals and Dogma and it was pure torture!


I’m inclined to agree-
I found it interesting but not the most enlightening as far as freemasonry goes.


----------



## chrmc (Jul 30, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> Plenty? I know of only one text that is approved by the GLoT.



I guess that means what you mean by approved? If you look at the GL Merchandise committee they sell plenty of books. They are not published by GLoTX, but that's not a business they are in.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 30, 2018)

chrmc said:


> I guess that means what you mean by approved? If you look at the GL Merchandise committee they sell plenty of books. They are not published by GLoTX, but that's not a business they are in.



I was referring to the approved cipher on esoteric work.


----------



## chrmc (Jul 30, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> I was referring to the approved cipher on esoteric work.



Then I don't think you'll find much. There is the authorized cipher, the blue lodge candidate system, the monitor, what TLR have put out and then some things from the committee of Education. 
But I don't think that you in any way can say that just because GLoTX doesn't publish it, that the material isn't authorized work.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 30, 2018)

David612 said:


> I found it interesting but not the most enlightening as far as freemasonry goes.


Same here.


----------



## texanmason (Aug 1, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> I was referring to the approved cipher on esoteric work.



Thomas, _Esoterika_ is a book about the degree work - specifically, the Scottish Rite Craft Degrees. It is not the ritual.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 1, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> I was referring to the approved cipher on esoteric work.



The subject of this thread is a book by Pike so I don't get your point.  GLs don't approve or disapprove of books by brothers long dead.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 2, 2018)

texanmason said:


> Thomas, _Esoterika_ is a book about the degree work - specifically, the Scottish Rite Craft Degrees. It is not the ritual.





dfreybur said:


> The subject of this thread is a book by Pike so I don't get your point.  GLs don't approve or disapprove of books by brothers long dead.



So this clears a few things up..... Thanks.


----------



## hanzosbm (Aug 29, 2018)

Wanted to add my two cents (yes, I know, this is an old thread). I purchased Esoterika back around the holidays, but due to other time obligations, it had been collecting dust till this past weekend when I was going to be stuck on a plane for awhile. 
I'm only about halfway through so far, but I would say that it is far and away my favorite Masonic book. I don't agree 100% on some of Pike's thoughts, but it's close, and the parts I don't agree with are more like the route he used to get to a destination which I do agree with.

That being said, it comes from a heavily Hermetic angle. (I use that term generally, but there is also a ton of Pythagorean, Gnostic, and Alchemical references also) And, while I agree with those philosophies, if you aren't already pretty well acquainted with them, it will be difficult to follow along, and it will just come across as some crackpot ideas.


----------

